# Wow 16 years



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Time flies. I can't believe I've been here for sixteen years.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's a good 16 years. You shared, you taught, you elevated others.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

What were you doing 16 years ago?
If I remember right .... 12 hour nite shifts in a fancy *birthing* unit 3-4 X a week.
Subcontracting for a few caterers and trying to get the cotton crop in before a tropical storm blew in.
Busy girl.
Now I can't get out of bed without a handful of meds for the pain.

mimi


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Congrats!!!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

And to you too Pete!


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

To paraphrase:
_That was long ago and far away
The world was younger than today
When dreams were all they gave for free
To up and coming cooks, like me._

Thanks for 16 years of online friendship.
Your pal in cooking,
Peachcreek


----------



## maryestuart (Aug 24, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Wow, that's a long time!


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Hmmm...guess I've been here 13 years, too. Time really does fly!


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

16 years here for me also.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

ChefTalk would not be what it is today without your help and your countless contributions. Thank you!


----------



## Alyssandro (Oct 12, 2017)

WOW, congrats!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

+ + + 1 ^ ^ ^ Cangrats and I've also learned a tremendous amount here and been a member for almost eighteen years.


----------

